# The Lord of the Rings



## Erestor Arcamen

First published in 1954-5, Tolkien's peerless masterpiece recounts the 'Downfall of the Lord of the Rings, and the Return of the King,' has been declared to be among _"the greatest works of imaginative fiction of the 20th century."_


----------

